# build for GF



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2008)

SPECS:
DFI infinity NF4
A64 3000+ venice E6 (3ghz stable if i can get this mobo to oc )
powmax case
450w powmax PSU (from her old PC)<--to be upgraded
2x512mb TCCC@452mhz 3-4-4-8 (does 535 3-4-4-8) dual channel
80GB PATA WD (reused)
2x CDRW (reused)
XP PRO corp ed.
AOpen 6200TC 128mb passive

sold for $180




















most of the cables are routed behind the mobo tray except for that ugly one for the fan and the CDRW PATA cables


----------



## unsmart (Mar 21, 2008)

You charged your girlfriend $180 for that 
 Must not plan on keeping her


----------



## unsmart (Mar 22, 2008)

This just clicked in my head when I seen your post on the S3 thread. 
 I had almost that same setup[ 3200,NF4 SLI and a 6200TC] around a year and a half ago and couldn't OC ether. I tracked the problem to the Turbocash crashing the system on start up. I remember doing all my settings in bios except FSB which I used clockgen to do in widows. It seems like I had to disable TC in the drivers before I started clockgen not really sure though.   I'm pretty sure you can disable it with a bios editor to and OC like usual.  I only used the card for a few weeks because the video playback sucked with it. It was replaced with a X300[ $10 on ebay] which was a much better card you can also get a x1550 for dirt cheap on newegg.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 22, 2008)

they bought the TC at altex on clearance it was like $30 and the cheapest one they had and since they had no internet without that PC i figured i would fix it then and not wait 


as for the $180 the offered more ($300) and i turned it down


----------



## wiak (Mar 22, 2008)

she can upgrade to Dual Core, put 1GB more ram later
not bad, 180 usd for a complete pc, a new complete pc now costs like 360 usd here i live if i build it my self with 780G, 2GB mem, X2 4200+ etc


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2008)

wiak said:


> she can upgrade to Dual Core, put 1GB more ram later
> not bad, 180 usd for a complete pc, a new complete pc now costs like 360 usd here i live if i build it my self with 780G, 2GB mem, X2 4200+ etc



it will be a little higher once i get them a good PSU the powmax one has me worried...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

cdawall said:


> it will be a little higher once i get them a good PSU the powmax one has me worried...



She is lucky to have you, Nice job (and change the dam PS, lol)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

This offer stand only for cdawall, but I have a power supply I can sell to you for a few $$. Just PM me.


----------

